# Steyr GB help needed!!!



## alroberts5 (Jan 13, 2009)

My Steyr GB had some light primer strikes at the range this afternoon, so I decided to take a look at the hammer springs. Not having good visibility of them, I removed the seer. BIG MISTAKE. I can't get the seer back in properly. On the Steyr forums, I was told NEVER to remove the seer (this was after removing it), that they are VERY hard to get back in properly. 

Are there any experienced Steyr smiths here that can help? 

Thanks, 

Adam


----------

